# Install hangs during init stage



## bsd_user_1234 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello, I've got a lenovo ideapad 330
An Amd ryzen 5 cpu,
Radeon vega graphics.
I don't know why, but when i boot from the usb, the installer hangs after displaying uhud1...
I've disabled fast boot and secure boot. After having browsed a couple other threads I also tried disabling intel virtualisation, but i don't even have that option in bios.
Right now I have win10 on dualboot with arch linux. And i wanted to rid of arch due to screen tearing issues and give freeBSD a try. Worst case scenario, i'm willing to wipe the disk and install freeBSD only.
Anyway, i booted the installer with verbose mode and i got this:









						20190720_113333.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				




Any ideas?


----------

